#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

## Plutnassantee

Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L vin: 1FATP8UH3K5159596   Lot sold for   20900  Auction:    I buy fast  Lot number: 28658375  Date of sale: 12.05.2019  Year: 2019  VIN: _1FATP8UH3K5159596_  Condition: Run and Drive  Engine: 2.3L I4 N  Mileage: 827 miles (Actual)  Seller: Avis Budget Group  Documents: CLEAR (Florida)  Location: Orlando (FL)  Estimated Retail Value:  Transmission: Automatic  Body color: Blue  Drive: Rear Wheel Drive  Fuel: Gasoline  Keys: Present  Notes: Not specified      @MACKLINHOGANSource: Ford Motor Co.The Ford Mustang Shelby GT350Whats newThe aforementioned 5.2-liter V-8 is a flat-plane crank motor. Unlike a traditionally rumbly American V-8, the Voodoo motor is laid out like a Ferrari V-8. Its a more balanced and exotic way to build a motor, allowing the GT350 to rev to a stratospheric 8,200 revolutions per minute redline. Not only does that make it pull hard long after most engines would have run out of breath, but it also makes the engine note amazing.  *1FATP8UH3K5159596* 1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

----------

